# Tracker 1448?



## Jac4295 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm looking into buying a tracker 1448 and wanted to get some input on these things before I buy. Any opinions, likes or dislikes?


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 19, 2011)

IMHO perfect boat to handle by yourself and big enough and stable enough to lay claim to it, I really want one myself 8)


----------



## reedjj (Jan 19, 2011)

I would love to have one. All welded, mod V, decking and everything already done for ya! All you gotta do is get a motor (or motor and console if you want) and your in business.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 19, 2011)

Never had a tracker, but I am the proud owner of a 1448. Great all around size and easy to handle on the water and pull with any vehicle. Slap a 25hp outboard on there and youll have IMO one of the most versatile boats on the water. I have a flat bottom, and I prefer it over the mod/semi v because of the stabilty at the bow. Mine is decked up to the gunnels almost 7' back from the bow, and I stand there and fish. The stablity of the 1448 will allow you to fish from anywhere on the front, not just the center. Im 200 pounds and I can jump up and down on the gunnels on the front deck and not even come close to capsizing. Very stable.... I think you made the right choice in size. 

Tracker is a pretty good boat too. Youll hear some people talk about how they are cheap compared to other boats, but Ive fished from a few and the seem pretty good for the price. There is a difference in the build quality from some of the other brands, but if you take care of it, itll last you a long time. -Nate


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a 1448 grizzly with a 25hp 4-stroke Merc. I love this boat. Small enough to get into small places, big enough to not be afraid of the mammoth wakes of all the bigger boats or choppy water in the wind. I've added a few improvements and am really happy with what I've got. You can see what I did via the link in my signature block below.


----------



## chavist93 (Jan 19, 2011)

My brother had a 1448 grizzly and had a problem with the welds on the floor stringers breaking. The boat was also very rough riding compared to other similar boats we have owned. He got rid of it within a few months of owning it.


----------



## fishshtick (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a 2009 Tracker Grizzly 1448 SC with a 20 hp Merc, built in floor etc. It's a great boat. Unbelievably solid and very stable. IMO it is the best boat I have used for single person bass fishing and quite good for two people. I put a 40lb thrust minn kota Edge on the front (you only need the 36" shaft model) and I can glide into places that other bass boats wouldn't look at with binoculars and spin around on a dime.

I strongly encourage you to get the SC model and a motor with tilt because the width of the seat and motor well could make it hard to hand tilt a motor.

If anyone is interested, I will also note that with a little work you can run all your wiring inside the gunwalls by drilling a few holes on the underside with an angle drill. Makes for a very clean look if you hook up lights and run trolling motor power from the stern as I did. I decided to put my batteries in the stern because with a short boat like this there is some tendency for a lone person on the front deck to cause the stern to lift a bit and blow in the wind. Keeping my batteries in the back cured that entirely.

My top speed with the above rig is reliabley 25 mph (GPS) with me alone in relatively smooth conditions and about 20-23 mph with a second passenger (keep in mind I have trolling motor battery, starter battery, gas tank, tool kit, fishing and trolling motor contributing to boat weight).

I will say that it is not a great boat for speed when the wind kicks up a bit, but that is true of all jons. Anyone sitting up front will take a pounding and a shower, but under most normal conditions its very comfortable.

In terms of quality, the quality of my boat itself is great. After getting the boat I did find that the trailer was fitted with the wrong tires (60 psi rather than 90 psi as stated on the capacity sticker), but the dealership gave me the correct ones.


----------



## peabody (Nov 12, 2013)

i got to look at a tracker grizzly 1448 yeasterday in omaha ne..
it had a mercury 9.9 on it . and new trailer 5.600.00
$
is that a good deal ? looked like a sweet boat.........


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 12, 2013)

Get the motor upgrade. They are heavy boats.


----------



## peabody (Nov 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334263#p334263 said:


> lovedr79 » Today, 08:51[/url]"]Get the motor upgrade. They are heavy boats.






i think I'll go with an etec 25 hp.


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have the same setup mentioned above. I wish I woulda gone with a 25. But the steal I got it wasn't an option. I love it otherwise. I still want a 30+ 2-stroke motor for it . The merc. 20 just isn't enough. Its good but I want more power.


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 13, 2013)

_I agree with the others,

I loved my 1448. Never had a Tracker but real good boats from what I've heard. You wont be happy with 10HP motor, go with a 25 and be done. If you don't want to lay out $5500 why don't you look for a used welded 1448, this way you could make mods if you wanted. Just saying................................... :mrgreen: _
_
Good luck._


----------



## Gitzet (Nov 14, 2013)

How about some pics of these Grizzlys?

I'm picking up a used 1448 this weekend (yep, I'm excited) it will need some TLC because it's pretty stripped. Even the trailer will need some work! It's the older style with the split bench in the rear.

It would be nice to see how you guys rigged you boats.


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 14, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334429#p334429 said:


> Gitzet » Today, 07:28[/url]"]How about some pics of these Grizzlys?
> 
> I'm picking up a used 1448 this weekend (yep, I'm excited) it will need some TLC because it's pretty stripped. Even the trailer will need some work! It's the older style with the split bench in the rear.
> 
> It would be nice to see how you guys rigged you boats.



_This is the place,

look here and you will see lots of cool builds. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=21_


----------



## jtsull (Dec 17, 2018)

I have a 2017 grizzly 1448 and so far added the following:
* 2018 Suzuki 25 HP DF25ATL remote steer.
* Atlas Micro-Jacker jack plate.
* Side console from AK McCallum.
* Beavertail Flotation Pods welding to transom. (Helps offset the weight on the motor and jack plate @ 158 LBS + 34 LBS).
* Extended the height of the transom from 17.5" to 21".
* Swing mount on the trailer tongue.

My priority was it fits in my small garage. (18').
Enough room as I normally fish alone. Will run in skinny water but I don't try less than 1'. 

Zips along at 25 - 27 MPH. sips gas and is quite stable (for a 14' boat). Great boat but wish I got the 1648 with a 40 HP.

I'm just finishing moving the console more towards the rear. After that I'll post a pic or 2.


----------



## turbotodd (Dec 17, 2018)

Had one--briefly. Bought it used because I wanted a 1448. Sold it quickly as I had found a 1448 Lowe that was dirt cheap.

Welds tend to break if you use it much on waters that have a chop. Also some 4 strokes vibrate more than others and some are heavier than others, adding more strain to the transom and welds at the stern-and everywhere else. I had some of the cracks welded up and then shot some paint on it, and dumped it quick. Seemed like every time I'd use it, another cracked weld somewhere. I had to keep an eye on it which was easy because it was wide open with no decks covering anything. It rode rough, but that is a characteristic of any boat that has a totally flat bottom and flat bow. That is just to be expected. Even a small wake or chop, BAM BAM, would rattle your teeth out. That's where a modified vee and/or a shallow semi-vee tin come in-but the more vee, the deeper the draft. In my case, the current boat (which I plan on keeping a long time) has a 4° vee and drafts exactly the same at rest as the flat 1542 that it replaced-and it's heavier. It's all in the hull design. It was also a little slower and did not handle all that great if you were turning on plane under power. That was a big deal as I was using it in flooded timber areas where a quick turn meant either hitting a tree and possibly getting "throwed" out of the boat, or going on down the trail without a hitch. Similar to most front wheel drive cars, they don't handle very good (for the most part), then you get into a performance oriented rear-drive deal and the difference is like comparing daylight to dark. You don't know what you're missing until you've been in-and run-both of them. Exactly like welded vs riveted. Trackers are all mass produced, and they are inexpensive--BUT you have to question, how are they cutting the cost to keep it inexpensive enough to make it attractive? 

Low price isn't always the greatest...case in point, I had to rebuild the engine in my Rhino 660, and simply couldn't afford a new $600 OE Yamaha crankshaft assembly. THere is a shop about 50 miles (one way) that can rebuild them so I took it to him. For $165 I was in and out, new rod/bearing/pin. I get it 50 miles back home and installed it, to find out that they didn't true it very well....the ends are wobbling. So now I get to take it back out again and do more work that should have been done. See? I saved $435 but now get to do the job twice, potentially having to drive another 100 miles (round trip). Shoulda just bought a new one & been done with it. That hindsight thing.....


----------



## fyr4efect (Dec 18, 2018)

Jac4295 said:


> I'm looking into buying a tracker 1448 and wanted to get some input on these things before I buy. Any opinions, likes or dislikes?



Love mine! 20 hp Tohatsu/ 6" setback. Photo is pre-setback. 25mph wot.


----------

